# miniDSP problem



## Navydoc (Feb 8, 2009)

I am using a miniDSP 2x4 (w/ 2.1-way crossover adv software) to eq two subs (in stereo). When the unit is hooked up to the laptop for programming all is well; however when it is removed from the laptop and powered using a USB power adaptor (Amazon AC-USB adaptor for a Kindle) the unit does not function (ie subs are running full range without HPF and LPF). If I unplug the AC adaptor and reverse its polarity it sometimes works. However, the next time I start the system it must be unplugged and polarity reversed again to function (even though the AC adaptor is plugged into an unswitched plugin on the back of my preamplifier). When I plug back into the computer it sometimes fails to sync, but when it does it functions properly. I have reset the unit to factory config twice and it did not solve the issue.

This is driving me nuts!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't commented on your post as I'm not really familiar with the miniDSP. However, since it has been here for a few days and no one has answered, I'll do some research and do my best to offer a solution.

Is it possible that the AC adapter's polarity is inverted? You could check the label on the unit (it's usually printed on the wall wart) or with a multimeter. Are you using this adapter?

Another thought is a possible voltage issue since you are in Cambodia. Correct me if I'm wrong, but Cambodia's voltage is 220AC, 50HZ. If the units you are using are designed for US use (120AC, 60Hz) that very well could cause problems.


----------

